# Monitor Port in back of CPU not working!!!



## StreetMagic101 (May 27, 2005)

Hey guys, the monitor port (screen) in one of my comps is not working in the back of the computer. It stopped working and I was wondering how to fix it AND if they make adapters or converters for it and where I can find them and what they convert it to.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes they do make converters.the make DVI-VGA and i think the other way around. im not sure how to fix it. look at it(from inside) and see if a wire is broken. also try another graphics card if you have one


----------



## POSWhitney (Mar 23, 2006)

this could have several issues, 

if you have a pci or agp video card: chip creep, that video card could have walked it's way out of the pci or agp slot. pull the card out and re-seat it. this could have happened due to the card heating up and cooling down or if it was not screwed down to the case it could have been bumped.

if you have an on board video card (where it is connected to the motherboard, you find these next to your com port, or mouse addapters etc): this is a bigger problem. best bet is to buy a video card ( can get a 128mb for less than 100 bucks) and pop it in. be sure to make sure if you have an agp slot and its speed (4x,8x,etc). once you have that and pop it in you "might" have to disable the onboard video card (this is done in device manager). 

hope this helps some.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried safe mode


----------



## POSWhitney (Mar 23, 2006)

didnt think of that (good idea), maybe the svga chip is burnt out.. safe mode with vga would give him/her video..

if they see the bios booting up (at the begining) then safe mode with vga would show its the svga chip thats the problem..


----------



## StreetMagic101 (May 27, 2005)

There is no monitor picture at all, even at startup.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

might be the power supply,can you hear the computer starting up and the post beep


----------



## StreetMagic101 (May 27, 2005)

Yes I can hear it, but it didnt work wit him and its not workin wit me, so i dont know bout power supply, which brand and which kind of monitor converter should I get???

Thanks for all ur help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for present day computers i recommend a 550w quality supply,they cost around the $100 mark
so if you can borrow one to try in it before buying,to check it is the problem


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

StreetMagic101 said:


> Yes I can hear it, but it didnt work wit him and its not workin wit me, so i dont know bout power supply, which brand and which kind of monitor converter should I get???
> 
> Thanks for all ur help!


i don't see how a monitor converter will help here?

am i missing some details?


----------

